# Poa or just bluegrass seed heads???



## jhealy748 (Jul 25, 2019)

Can anybody tell me if I'm just looking at seed heads or is poa taking over my whole yard??


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

The top one at least looks like KBG. The very bottom one is a little harder to tell. None of them look like poa annua.


----------



## jhealy748 (Jul 25, 2019)

Ok thanks for the reassurance! It's so hard to look at when there are seed heads everywhere!!


----------



## Midsoutherner (Aug 25, 2020)

Those are hard to tell apart unless they are right next to each other. You may need to let it grow taller to be able to nail down which one it is. From the pictures I have seen POA will have fewer bunches of seed heads compared to KBG. I have a patch in my backyard that I'm pretty sure is KBG and it was pretty clear when I let it grow taller that's that it was.

I had a ton of POA in my backyard also, and the seed heads always looked white too. Its all dead now with the heat though. It can't handle temps in the upper 80s for very long.


----------

